
Budapest, 75 years ago and now - vinnyglennon
https://www.rferl.org/a/broken-city-budapest-after-world-war-two/30599400.html
======
richliss
Wow... Budapest is a such a visually appealing city (great all round really)
that you’d have never thought it was this bad during WW2.

